# Material to camoflouge speaker wire?



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I've got some 12awg speaker wire with transparent PVC. Now it looks cool on its own... not so much as part of the room decor... I'm sure you can imagine... that it looks like a super-thick copper line running straight to the speaker... ugly!

What do you recommend to blend it in with some off-white painted drywall. 

Ideally I'd like to run it on the inside of the wall, I don't think that's plausible.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, problem with thick wire is that it''s tough to tuck under the baseboard. I'd mount it with nails/clips/whatever and paint it the color of your baseboard/walls.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://cableorganizer.com/wiremold/low-voltage-raceways.htm

http://cableorganizer.com/surface-raceways/cornerduct.html

I have also seen people put up a large movie poster to cover the more visually distracting part above couch hight.

If your a braveheart fan you can also buy a few claymores and hang them over of the wires...


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Andre said:


> http://cableorganizer.com/wiremold/low-voltage-raceways.htm


Sweet! That looks like exactly what I need. Funny, we have plenty of that stuff at school but it didn't even cross my mind.

In general, that website looks like exactly what I need. Now to see if they ship to canada.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

They do ship to Canada but make sure you use U.S.P.S. so you don't get stung with brokerage charges.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

One thing i have seen done is remove the baseboard and cut about 3/8" to 1/2" of the drywall out behind it, tuck your wire in, notch or drill out where you want you wire to poke through and put your base board bake in place and presto, hidden wires!:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> One thing i have seen done is remove the baseboard and cut about 3/8" to 1/2" of the drywall out behind it, tuck your wire in, notch or drill out where you want you wire to poke through and put your base board bake in place and presto, hidden wires!:T


I've already got some of it running undernear the baseboard, but the bookshelf speakers being wall and ceiling mounted still require some vertical cabling into them.


----------



## pongaselo (Apr 7, 2009)

depending upon the length of the run, running in the wall will be a great deal of work. Drywall repair is no too tough but is time consuming. I have used raceway, the self adhesive white or almond colored plastic housing and in this case would run it above the baseboard and depending upon how exposed and how long the run is, that might do the trick....


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Parts Express has this stuff called "Raceways" for conceiling wireing. It's in this months sales flyer, maybe that stuff would do the trick.:dontknow:


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have raceway, and painted it to match. You can also REMOVE baseboard trim, then make a notch at the bottom of the drywall and tuck them in there, then put the trim back on. You can use the wiremold vertically too, like the first pic, the wire is inside the raceway (vertical) then it goes behind the baseboard trim (which I also notched vertically), then it runs horizontally behind the baseboard. The other pics show the wiremold painted to match. The last 3 show baseboard method.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice pictures.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree, great pics. That is exactly what i was talking about doing in one of my posts and the pics give 100% justice to what i was talking about, nice job on the coceilment of your wires they blend in so well you'd have to be looking for them to find'em.:T


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks guys!!


----------

